# 50 cent pool noodles



## joker

Went by Wal-mart this evening to pick up some cheap spray paint. I thought I'd go over and see if any halloween stuff was out yet. Some pumpkins and fall stuff, but nothing really halloween yet. Then I spotted this big display of pool noodles. 50 cents a piece all shapes all sizes!

I bought all the big noodles they had (10) and a few star shaped ones and some of the smaller ones.


----------



## sleepersatty99

yeah i have some too now im just waiting on the pvc.


----------



## Spartan005

what can you make with pool noodles?


----------



## Terrormaster

They only had six left a couple weeks ago. Although did score a box of 18 for .75 a pop at CVS this past weekend. 

My motto, a haunter can NEVER have too many pool noodles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spartan005 said:


> what can you make with pool noodles?


One of the uses of pool noodles is bulking out a body framework for a prop, like this:










The blue material is from pool noodles. The black material is foam pipe insulation.


----------



## Spartan005

RoxyBlue said:


> One of the uses of pool noodles is bulking out a body framework for a prop, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue material is from pool noodles. The black material is foam pipe insulation.


wow never thought of that thanks a lot... in fact theres a bunch of props i need that for already lol


----------



## joker

RoxyBlue said:


> One of the uses of pool noodles is bulking out a body framework for a prop...


That's exactly what I bought mine for.

I may see if it can string some bodies together this year using rope and pool noodles for a more limp recently dead body. My zombie costume may need one to drag around this year.....muwahahahahahah:voorhees:


----------



## pyro

the larger ones makes a great colum on crypts and such- use them in arch ways too


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Last year we created an awesome hallway effect using pool noodles. We had about 15 or so of them and we put 1/2" PVC in the middle of them (It fit perfectly!) and liquid nailed them. We then covered the noodles in reflective silver tape and hung them from the ceiling. Add a couple strobes and the effect is awesome!
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2008/10-10-08/IMG_4430.jpg
:jol:.


----------



## Revenant

Front Yard Fright said:


> Last year we created an awesome hallway effect using pool noodles. We had about 15 or so of them and we put 1/2" PVC in the middle of them (It fit perfectly!) and liquid nailed them. We then covered the noodles in reflective silver tape and hung them from the ceiling. Add a couple strobes and the effect is awesome!
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2008/10-10-08/IMG_4430.jpg
> :jol:.


Dayum... with the strobes going I bet that was pretty disorienting.

With a little hotwire whittlin' and some paint, pool noodles made some very nice corpse forearms for my crawler:


----------



## lowdwnrob

Just got me 6 of them. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## tot13

Checked on these today. They're still regular price here. Best deal I've found in the past on pool noodles was at the Dollar General or Family Dollar (can never keep them separated) after-season sale.


----------

